# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Parrainages >  Marleine mamie chat atteinte d'un cancer aux oreilles

## vera77

Merci infiniment d'aider Marleine pour cette collecte. Marleine est une adorable minette courageuse qui accepte les soins.
Elle mérite un peu de bonheur.

https://www.clicanimaux.com/chats/collecte-8205-elle-est-arrivee-dans-un-etat-epouvantable#top-comments

----------


## GADYNETTE

pauvre petite !!!!

----------

